# Got a nice one last night



## shadydale (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## 95g atl (Aug 30, 2015)

nice!!!


----------



## Fork Horn (Aug 30, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks like he could cut ya. Good hog.


----------



## JoPa (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice one.  You sure pinned his ears back, great pic.


----------



## antharper (Aug 31, 2015)

Good looking hog , congrats !


----------



## shadydale (Dec 26, 2015)

Got the head back today. Couldn't have asked for a better job from "white stag skulls".


----------



## NovaNation (Dec 27, 2015)

Awesome! Very unique.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 30, 2015)

VERY COOL MOUNT!  That was a Big ole pig


----------



## model88_308 (Jan 3, 2016)

Skull looks awesome! Congratulations!


----------

